
Ask HN: How do I save stories on HN? - winteriscoming
I&#x27;m relatively new here and was looking for a way to &quot;bookmark&quot;&#x2F;save stories that have been submitted by others here at HN. Under my profile I see a &quot;Saved Stories&quot; link but I don&#x27;t see a way to save the submitted stories on any of the submitted stories or any place else. I checked the HN FAQ and I don&#x27;t see it explained there.<p>Is this feature available only to reputed users?
======
consultSKI
Also, consider a tool like [https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/) —
i use it across all my devices. Love it. If you are into tagging I would
suggest you will too.

------
DanielStraight
Stories you upvote are saved.

~~~
winteriscoming
Thank you. Didn't realize that's what it meant.

Maybe the page that gets displayed when I click on the "Saved Stories" link on
my profile, should include a note saying upvoting is the way to save stories.

~~~
winteriscoming
I just noticed that the link has now been renamed to "upvoted stories". Thanks
to whoever did that!

